# Your Advice Please... (Lots Of Pictures!)



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I have four pocket watches on which I would invite comments and opinions; any views on the makers marks etc and as to dates would be most welcome.

The first; an IINVAR






















































​


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Have a tinted photo card of deceased grandmother wearing similar clothes,1890?ish. Great pics


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi Chris,

I've seen all the photos. Unless my eyes decieve me, they are all women's pocketwatches (except for the one which I believe is a keywind). Probably late 19th century to the early 20th century (say, 1880-1910, but that's a rough guess). I believe the cases are all solid gold.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Wow, four top quality watches which are a pocket watch collector's dream

Solid gold and with the finest quality enamel, they are superb cases which, I suspect, would be worth a fortune without the movements

The movements are top quality and they all look in mint condition. I would imagine they were very expensive when they were made and have been rarely, if ever, carried having spent most of their life in a safe.

The enameling on the Invar is outstanding, a piece of art on its own, matched very closely by the enamelled back on watch 3 and the Vulcain, with it's matching chain is beautiful

They are serious pieces and I would invest some time and money establishing their provenance and I would make sure they are sufficiently insured

I can see Atlam selling those at Â£5000 each

Thanks for posting such lovely pics and if you did a group shot, it would be my desktop background

Chris


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I agree that she appears to be wearing mourning clothes; also a decoration/medal - anybody recognise it? Russian?

The case may be later and of Eastern/ Russian provenance? Ottoman/ Turkish?


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

chris l said:


> I agree that she appears to be wearing mourning clothes; also a decoration/medal - anybody recognise it? Russian?
> 
> The case may be later and of Eastern/ Russian provenance? Ottoman/ Turkish?


Terrific looking watches Chris, and great pictures. I am very envious.


----------

